# how to improve download speed in mass downloder



## tarak162 (Nov 22, 2006)

i hav 100mbps lan....
i am using mass downloder..
and download speed is max 5kbps..
wanna improve this..plz help me..

thanx


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 22, 2006)

Which Internet connection are u using? Whatz the speed mentioned?


----------



## tarak162 (Nov 22, 2006)

LOCAL AREA NETWORKS(lan)
speed is 100 mbps...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 22, 2006)

Hey..100mbps is LAN speed. Do u mean to say u are getting speed of 5Kbps in Internal FTP Browser? Be clear..is it Internal FTP Browser download or HTTP download?


----------



## Chirag (Nov 22, 2006)

Be clear. U downloading frm torrents, http or ftp??? Download something frm microsoft website and tell how much speed u getting.


----------



## k_blues24 (Nov 22, 2006)

I have getting 25 KB/s speed from MS site.


----------



## Chirag (Nov 22, 2006)

^^
25 KBps na.Then there is no problem with ur connection. What u r downloading when u get 5 KBps??


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 22, 2006)

Who is your ISP man?

What is you internet plan?

How much do you pay for it per month?


----------



## aryayush (Nov 23, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> 25 KBps na.Then there is no problem with ur connection. What u r downloading when u get 5 KBps??


Chirag, he's not the guy who started the thread, if you didn't notice. 

tarak162, you are talking about the balloon that pops up when you connect to the internet which says that you are connected to a Local Area Network with a speed of 100MBps. That is not your internet connection speed (if only we could have that kind of speed in India!) but the LAN speed of your service provider. You need to tell us who your ISP is. Is it BSNL/MTNL, AirTel, Sify, your local cable-_waallaah_ or some other provider? And what is the speed of your internet connection? I am guessing it should be 256kbps.
Also, please note whether the speed you are getting is 5 k*b*ps or k*B*ps? That makes a huge difference. 5kBps would mean 40kbps.


----------



## tarak162 (Nov 23, 2006)

sry yar i am new to this forum and dont know  how to ask the question..

it is FTP dpwnload.
it is max 5kbps when i am downloading anything from FTP ...
and we are restricted that not to download graeter than 10mb..

if i try to download  anyfile greater than 10 mb then ACCESS DENIED occurs.
i dont know whether he(internet provider) can able to contrlo my download speed or not??

i want to improve the speed (showed in the mass downloader)while i am trying to download anyfile.


----------



## Chirag (Nov 24, 2006)

Oops my mistake. 

@tarak-Well some FTP servers r fast and some r slow. If u download something frm microsoft website and getting low speed then there is some prob.


----------



## tarak162 (Nov 24, 2006)

thanx 4 ur reply...
is there any chanche to increase the speed???


----------



## Chirag (Nov 25, 2006)

^^
Nope. You can't increase ur download speed if downloading thru ftp.


----------

